# Japan is awesome. Period.



## Syriel (Nov 7, 2011)

Edwards E-HR-135-III-7

In other words, Horizon III 7 at an affordable price.

IMO the Horizon III looks off without a Floyd, but it has our correct number of strings, so. 

EDWARDS E-HR-135-III-7S/BK

Gonna toss this one in as well because we get more 7 string V's in the market.






Edwards E-EZ-180-7SN ( Grand Rodeo e-Zuka Signature model )

http://www.digimart.net/guitar/inst_detail.do?instrument_id=DS01427640

Esp gets another plus because that V has 7 string ESP Power Rails ( the single coil ).



Too bad to you guys in the US as Yen is against you guys.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 7, 2011)

you, sir, are a very lucky person. you get J.Customs as well (obviously haha)


----------



## Syriel (Nov 7, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> you, sir, are a very lucky person. you get J.Customs as well (obviously haha)



It's actually a pain to look at those guitars when you have schooling to pay for, and when you're saving up for a custom.

I need to stop visiting Digimart.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, I like the H3s better than the regular ones.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 7, 2011)

Syriel said:


> It's actually a pain to look at those guitars when you have schooling to pay for, and when you're saving up for a custom.
> 
> I need to stop visiting Digimart.



how do you think we feel? you see them and you get major GAS. we see them and we get major GAS that can't ever be cured 



E-HR-135-III-7. Scale length, 666mm


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh look, more ESPs that they'll never offer to the US. 

I'm done with ESP. It's a shame, they make some awesome guitars. My old M-IIs were killer, but they seem dead set on only offering mediocre LTDs to my continent. Oh well.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the overall shape and look of the guitar, but I've always admired the quality of a good, well-made ESP...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 7, 2011)

Syriel said:


> Gonna toss this one in as well because we get more 7 string V's in the market.





Holy crap. That in black would be PERFECT!!


----------



## Ardez (Nov 7, 2011)

Dat Horizon


----------



## murakami (Nov 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh look, more ESPs that they'll never offer to the US.
> 
> I'm done with ESP. It's a shame, they make some awesome guitars. My old M-IIs were killer, but they seem dead set on only offering mediocre LTDs to my continent. Oh well.


 

i agree... i had to go to a custom shop to get the esp i want 

i just really do not understand u.s. esp marketing style...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh look, more ESPs that they'll never offer to the US.
> 
> I'm done with ESP. It's a shame, they make some awesome guitars. My old M-IIs were killer, but they seem dead set on only offering mediocre LTDs to my continent. Oh well.



Just buy used. I landed a great CS-made mid-90s Mirage Custom for $500 a few years back.


----------



## Locrian (Nov 7, 2011)

murakami said:


> i agree... i had to go to a custom shop to get the esp i want
> 
> i just really do not understand u.s. esp marketing style...



A lot of guitars and options that they don't normally offer in the US can still be special ordered by dealers (certainly no where near all, but a lot) if you ask. They only "offer" the horizon NT-II in 2 colors here in the US, but my dealer had no problem accessing any of the colors the normally offer in japan (I went with Trans Black). I totally agree that on a whole they have really weird marketing in the US, but some of the things that seem off limits you can actually get.


----------



## Svtekh (Nov 7, 2011)

1 dollar = 78 yen



not awesome


----------



## murakami (Nov 7, 2011)

Locrian said:


> A lot of guitars and options that they don't normally offer in the US can still be special ordered by dealers (certainly no where near all, but a lot) if you ask. They only "offer" the horizon NT-II in 2 colors here in the US, but my dealer had no problem accessing any of the colors the normally offer in japan (I went with Trans Black). I totally agree that on a whole they have really weird marketing in the US, but some of the things that seem off limits you can actually get.


 

this is a true story; i ordered a guitar from a japanese dealer about 2 years ago when i still played 6 strings. it was a sig model called libido??? 

anyways, short story; the guitar wouldn't go through customs. i paid shipping twice. go a refund, but was screwed on the shipping 

i am somewhat skeptical of getting guitars internationally now.

p.s. ~ thanks for the info though


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 7, 2011)

When I lived in Okinawa back in 91-94, the exchange rate was awesome for us. If only I could go back in time...


That V is pretty awesome. The single coil and headstock really set it off for me.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 7, 2011)

What I seriously don't understand is how Japan has no access to LTD in the same way US / Everwhere else can't get access to Edwards / GrassRoots.

We have the HR-III which IMO is one of the best takes on the SuperStrat along with the S / RGA of Ibby, but you guys and the LTD line has those 7 string Eclipses and SV's that recently came out, yet we have no access to them at all.

The only LTD we have access to btw is the Stephen Carpenter models and that James Hetfield Truckster thing.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a big fan of dot inlays with binding (looks cheap for some reason), they should not even bother with the dots, and just go plain!

Other than that, they both look killer!


----------



## murakami (Nov 7, 2011)

Syriel said:


> What I seriously don't understand is how Japan has no access to LTD in the same way US / Everwhere else can't get access to Edwards / GrassRoots.
> 
> We have the HR-III which IMO is one of the best takes on the SuperStrat along with the S / RGA of Ibby, but you guys and the LTD line has those 7 string Eclipses and SV's that recently came out, yet we have no access to them at all.
> 
> The only LTD we have access to btw is the Stephen Carpenter models and that James Hetfield Truckster thing.


 

i've heard that ibanez is quite popular in japan with their 7 string models. is this true????

thats too bad that the market of 7 strings is not too big other there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

murakami said:


> i agree... i had to go to a custom shop to get the esp i want
> 
> i just really do not understand u.s. esp marketing style...



Because cheaper imports rule the American guitar market at the moment. I see why they do it......to an extent. 



TemjinStrife said:


> Just buy used. I landed a great CS-made mid-90s Mirage Custom for $500 a few years back.



There are tons good used deals on older ESP stuff, but I'm more interested in a lot of the newer stuff they have. Not to mention the entire lines of guitars they've yet to offer over here. 

Play an Edwards or Navigator, they absolutely destroy the LTD stuff we get over here, and the pricing is really fair on it. Especially the LP copies. 



Locrian said:


> A lot of guitars and options that they don't normally offer in the US can still be special ordered by dealers (certainly no where near all, but a lot) if you ask. They only "offer" the horizon NT-II in 2 colors here in the US, but my dealer had no problem accessing any of the colors the normally offer in japan (I went with Trans Black). I totally agree that on a whole they have really weird marketing in the US, but some of the things that seem off limits you can actually get.



I tried special ordering an M-II bolt-on in a Home Market color and trim. It took six months and I wound up paying over 30% more for what was available off the shelf in Japan. I didn't go through a small dealer either. 

That was back in 07' though, things might be a little different now. 



Syriel said:


> What I seriously don't understand is how Japan has no access to LTD in the same way US / Everwhere else can't get access to Edwards / GrassRoots.
> 
> We have the HR-III which IMO is one of the best takes on the SuperStrat along with the S / RGA of Ibby, but you guys and the LTD line has those 7 string Eclipses and SV's that recently came out, yet we have no access to them at all.
> 
> The only LTD we have access to btw is the Stephen Carpenter models and that James Hetfield Truckster thing.



Trust me. If they're anything like the LTD400s over here, you're not missing a whole lot.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 8, 2011)

murakami said:


> i've heard that ibanez is quite popular in japan with their 7 string models. is this true????
> 
> thats too bad that the market of 7 strings is not too big other there.



Not too sure, altho I see a huge amount of ESP / Ibby 7 strings go used one day, only to be taken away immediately the next day.

There's a huge amount of J Custom 7 's in the market as of current, and they haven't bin sold until now. 

BTW, Ibby needs to release a Prestige / J Custom Saber 7.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Trust me. If they're anything like the LTD400s over here, you're not missing a whole lot.



Well I haven't tried the HR-III-7, but the Edwards HR-III-130 I tried a while back felt wayy better than the SC-608 I played on the same day. If the LTD Eclipses are less quality then the SC model, then I guess I'm not missing anything then.


----------



## quaned (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh man, this makes me miss Japan even more!
I went there 2 ish years ago when I was 15.
Guitar shopping = awesome.


----------



## murakami (Nov 8, 2011)

Syriel said:


> Not too sure, altho I see a huge amount of ESP / Ibby 7 strings go used one day, only to be taken away immediately the next day.
> 
> There's a huge amount of J Custom 7 's in the market as of current, and they haven't bin sold until now.
> 
> ...


 

thanks for the info 

yeah, i've noticed a lot of 8427 guitars going around. i picked one up myself and am trying to find another good one at the moment as well(the trans black one)

i tried to up your reputation for the info, but unfortunately i have to give some others some more first. thanks again though.


----------



## orakle (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Syriel, do you have any idea if that exact model ''Edwards E-HR-135-III-7'' is available with a Original Floyd Rose ?

Thanks


----------



## tank (Nov 8, 2011)

the v it's just epic


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 8, 2011)

Ibanez and ESP need to get better guitars to America.

Where is a neck-thru 7 string 27" with normal pickup layout?

Where is an RG with a tune-o-matic and SS frets? (that is made in Japan)

Dude I have been waiting for Ibanez and ESP to make "perfect" guitars and they have yet to deliver, this is pretty basic stuff too.

Even Stephen Carpenter from the freakin Deftones can't get a maker for an 8-string tune-o-matic bridge. He wants it, it will happen eventually.

Imagine having 30 custom ESP guitars and your main guitar isn't even how you want it...


----------



## JPMike (Nov 8, 2011)

Since, it's a kinda "in" topic question,

What's the difference between Edwards and LTDs??

Better quality?


----------



## Bower1 (Nov 8, 2011)

murakami said:


> i've heard that ibanez is quite popular in japan with their 7 string models. is this true????
> 
> thats too bad that the market of 7 strings is not too big other there.



I came to South Korea where a lot of guitars are manufactured. Ibanez is really popular but there are hardly no 7 strings. I had to order mine in from the USA. (Originally from Canada). I was told that in Korea they make 7 strings but they are for export to North America only. I have seen two 7's in the music market. One being a terrible Peavey and the other an EBMM John Petrucci Ball family reserve (must say it was beautiful). I am not sure about Japan but I know in Korea 7 strings are not popular. I guess a few years back the market for them just died.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 9, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Since, it's a kinda "in" topic question,
> 
> What's the difference between Edwards and LTDs??
> 
> Better quality?



That, and if I remember most Edwards are supposed to be MIJ

I've heard that they're actually made in the same factory as the real MIJ ESP's, altho they receive a bit less work time, use just a teeny bit less quality woods then the real ESPs.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 9, 2011)

Bower1 said:


> I came to South Korea where a lot of guitars are manufactured. Ibanez is really popular but there are hardly no 7 strings. I had to order mine in from the USA. (Originally from Canada). I was told that in Korea they make 7 strings but they are for export to North America only. I have seen two 7's in the music market. One being a terrible Peavey and the other an EBMM John Petrucci Ball family reserve (must say it was beautiful). I am not sure about Japan but I know in Korea 7 strings are not popular. I guess a few years back the market for them just died.


7 strings are popular here. I quite regularly miss out on buying some awesome ones. Saw a lush COW and foolishly passed on a UV a while back. There is a definite market. Most ishibashis will have a couple of ibanez 7s and shibuya/ shin okubo has a lot. However i rarely see live bands using them ( and i go to a lot of gigs). 

8s are almost non existent. When i took mine in for a service some of the customers asked if it was a custom. They didnt know you could buy 8 strings.


----------



## Toxin (Nov 9, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> I quite regularly miss out on buying some awesome ones.There is a definite market. However i rarely see live bands using them ( and i go to a lot of gigs).
> .


+1
However, there's always lack strings other than 9-52, so we have to order them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> Ibanez and ESP need to get better guitars to America.
> 
> Where is a neck-thru 7 string 27" with normal pickup layout?
> 
> ...



Large scale production guitar companies aren't there to make a "perfect" guitar for one person, so I'd stop holding out, especially when it's something that particular company doesn't do. I'm certainly not holding out for Jackson to make a Basswood 8-string with a bolt-on neck, and H-S-H pickups, that's just not what they do, same as waiting for Gibson to make a star-shaped 7-string multiscale. 

There actually is an 8-string TOM on the market now, thanks to Halo. I don't see why SC can't just purchase a few from Halo and send them to ESP. 

While Ibanez doesn't have the option unless you're an endorsee, ESP has a no holds barred CS for you to make your "perfect" guitar from them. It won't be cheap, but can you really put a price on perfection? 

Ibanez has gotten better and better at making sure around 90% of the models offered in Japan are available elsewhere, just look at the recent export J.Customs. 



JPMike said:


> Since, it's a kinda "in" topic question,
> 
> What's the difference between Edwards and LTDs??
> 
> Better quality?



Edwards guitars have their bodies, necks, and fretboards cut, sanded, and glued in China. They are then sent for fretwork, assembly, and finishing to ESP's Japan based shop. 

Edwards guitars are on par with ESP Standard series (export market) guitars. So needless to say, they are a cut or two above even 1000 series LTDs. 



Syriel said:


> That, and if I remember most Edwards are supposed to be MIJ
> 
> I've heard that they're actually made in the same factory as the real MIJ ESP's, altho they receive a bit less work time, use just a teeny bit less quality woods then the real ESPs.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



Corrected, see above.


----------



## mesaman000 (Nov 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 9, 2011)

Syriel said:


> That, and if I remember most Edwards are supposed to be MIJ
> 
> I've heard that they're actually made in the same factory as the real MIJ ESP's, altho they receive a bit less work time, use just a teeny bit less quality woods then the real ESPs.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.




Edwards guitars are not 100% made in Japan, they are assembled in China and the rest is done in Japan... i think its a bit misleading a company that stamples "Made In Japan" in their models and its not completely true...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 9, 2011)

_velkan said:


> Edwards guitars are not 100% made in Japan, they are assembled in China and the rest is done in Japan... i think its a bit misleading a company that stamples "Made In Japan" in their models and its not completely true...



I have heard as long as a certain percentage of work is done in its home country it can be labelled as such. Very common practice for clothing.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 9, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Corrected, see above.



May the mighty gods bless you with a shining ray of massive amounts of guitars.



Also, I am amazed at actually seeing people from Japan posting at SS.org.


----------



## BabUShka (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking Edwards.. Now we're talking!! Ive always had a thing for Edwards, Burny, Greco and other Japan-made guitars..


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 9, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> I have heard as long as a certain percentage of work is done in its home country it can be labelled as such. Very common practice for clothing.



hum, kinda makes sense if put like that... still bugs me a little, but i know from the people that own Edwards that they are quality instruments


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2011)

_velkan said:


> Edwards guitars are not 100% made in Japan, they are assembled in China and the rest is done in Japan... i think its a bit misleading a company that stamples "Made In Japan" in their models and its not completely true...



Edwards guitars are not stamped "Made In Japan" at least they aren't now. I don't know if they were before.


Here's the back of some Edwards Guitar's headstocks (courtesy of meestursparkle):














Now, that doesn't stop a lot of retailers from saying they're MIJ.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 9, 2011)

Japan has this. I can't even afford the Edwards version!


----------



## killertone (Nov 10, 2011)

I spent a month in Japan last year. Bought two guitars while I was there, an Edwards Snapper and a Fender Japan Tele that you can't get in the US. My Snapper says Made In Japan on it and I bought it at a ESP store in Tokyo. They are most definitely built in Japan according to the worker there.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

I discovered Edwards and Navigator on eBay and at first I thought someone ripped off ESP lol... then I did a little research and now it's just one more guitar on the list of shit to buy.

Here are some amazing Japanese only artist models:




































































By the way is this a joke lol??? 
JapaneseGuitar / Edwards Erectric Guitar


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Edwards guitars are not stamped "Made In Japan" at least they aren't now. I don't know if they were before.
> 
> 
> Here's the back of some Edwards Guitar's headstocks (courtesy of meestursparkle):
> ...




well, this is from a edwards LP98LTC 






maybe this one is fully made in japan??


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well duh....no Japan = no





That red ESP with the wood grain is smexy though.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

Forgot two...


----------



## rockstarazuri (Nov 10, 2011)

I had an Edwards guitar last time, didn't like it as much as I thought I would. Sold it and went right back to Ibanez, haha.

I didn't like the ESP staff all that much because of the way they try to push their own products rather than making a subjective advice to customers. Edwards are reputedly made overseas and assembled + QC in Japan AFAIK by reading some Japanese bulletin boards. Can't remember where though.

Though, I think there's better market here for American brands like Fender and Gibson more than the Japanese brands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> By the way is this a joke lol???
> JapaneseGuitar / Edwards Erectric Guitar


 
Joke?


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ erectric


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2011)

Gotcha! 

You should see Ikebe and Rock House sometimes.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ what is that? YouTube? Is either one of those the Japanese game show that Marty Friedman and Paul Gilbert were on, bc that shit was awesome!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 10, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> By the way is this a joke lol???
> JapaneseGuitar / Edwards Erectric Guitar


I'de be scared to order anything from that site. It's like the owner of the domain just said "fuck it" and left.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 10, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ what is that? YouTube? Is either one of those the Japanese game show that Marty Friedman and Paul Gilbert were on, bc that shit was awesome!



They are shopping sites. That tv show was awesome. Its available on youtube.


----------



## mesaman000 (Nov 11, 2011)

tommy likey.. tommy want wingy


----------



## Syriel (Nov 11, 2011)

mesaman000 said:


> tommy likey.. tommy want wingy



wait wut?


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 11, 2011)

mesaman000 said:


> tommy likey.. tommy want wingy



Haha. Yes. Old school stereotypes are hilarious. Especially for those of us with japanese family (op) and japanese friends. But in these modern times i think people frown on it a little.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2011)

Syriel said:


> wait wut?





The Grief Hole said:


> Haha. Yes. Old school stereotypes are hilarious. Especially for those of us with japanese family (op) and japanese friends. But in these modern times i think people frown on it a little.



Um, it's a line from Tommy Boy.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Um, it's a line from Tommy Boy.



I must be too young to relate.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Um, it's a line from Tommy Boy.



My bad. Looked like something else.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 14, 2011)

Dear ESP.

In addition to distributing all your Japan exclusive models to the rest of the world (Arrow), please make Kyrie's (NoGod) 7 string into production.






M-Seven with 27 Frets, Liquifire/D Sonic combo, quality NON LOCKING 7 Trem.... yes please!

Also, the GranRodeo V sig, despite having some awesome specs, still looks quirky and disproportionate to me. 

And for the record, Tommy Boy rules.


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep,
Not diggin that Yen rate (78 is horrible)


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 17, 2011)

Shit, we're down to 78 now!?!


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 17, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> Shit, we're down to 78 now!?!



well 77.8598 if you want to be anal retentive about it but yeah the yen rate is pretty horrible.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 18, 2011)

Mm. I took advantage of the exchange and got me a bunch of CD`s.
A really good deal, especially if you live in Japan. The prices of CD`s here are crazy!


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would do terrible things for that H series


----------



## Bower1 (Jan 2, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ what is that? YouTube? Is either one of those the Japanese game show that Marty Friedman and Paul Gilbert were on, bc that shit was awesome!




Rock Fujiyama is its name. That show was so awesome. I had watched about half of the series. Can't seem to find them anymore though. I wish there was tv like that in the West. I don't know if Korea has such a show. If there was I probably have met some of the people that would be on it. No joking there is a Korean guitarist in a band called Method and another called Crash that looks like Korean Dimebag. Such a good player and nice guy. Too bad I can't understand him.  Actually if you know Survive from Tokyo (seen them in Seoul) the one dude named Nemo looks like Dimebag too. 

I have only seen one band here playing 7 strings. They were from Busan. I cannot remember the name. Most people usually are really surprised I play one.


----------



## Hellfiredragon9 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems like popular opinion is ESP needs to bring these to this side of the Pacific, and I agree, they are very nice. The 3rd one (that Granrodeo sig) seems out of place though, since I can't recall a single song of theres that they would use it on (if memory serves, almost there entire library is in E standard)??

Either way, beautiful guitars, hope we get them in NA (or better yet worldwide) someday.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 3, 2012)

More proof that Japan is awesome!






Rock Inn exclusive, 1 of 6.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 3, 2012)

Hellfiredragon9 said:


> The 3rd one (that Granrodeo sig) seems out of place though, since I can't recall a single song of theres that they would use it on (if memory serves, almost there entire library is in E standard)??


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 3, 2012)

Goddamit, The Ibanez Custom shop in Japan should have their services available to the public! Its a total mystery.....


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 4, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Edwards E-HR-135-III-7
> 
> In other words, Horizon III 7 at an affordable price.



COCKSTOCK!!!  

God I hope that is available in a 27" scale... If so, it shall be mine.

Edit; 666 mm scale, or 26.2" scale. Long enough for me.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 8, 2012)

ESP | Artist Series | Syu

Another reason why Japan is awesome. The Edwards version of the Crying Star Classic is gonna be out soon!!!111one

 And a CS 7 string!!!! Hopefully it's gonna come out soon!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 8, 2012)

^ I wouldn't hold my breath for the CS 7. I've been waiting for that one since it was painted gold. 

I'm more interested if this red CS is coming out. 



Best CS by far IMO.


----------



## Angus Clark (Jan 8, 2012)

The one thing bugging me with the otherwise fabulous Edwards HR seven is the 46mm nut. The strings would be way too close together, at least at the first few frets. Still, this thread makes me proud to be Japanese, but furious that I don't live there 

[EDIT]

More a complaint towards ESP in general rather than that guitar, I always find myself knocking other strings with nuts so short.


----------



## dodgethis (Jan 9, 2012)

Hellfiredragon9 said:


> Seems like popular opinion is ESP needs to bring these to this side of the Pacific, and I agree, they are very nice. The 3rd one (that Granrodeo sig) seems out of place though, since I can't recall a single song of theres that they would use it on (if memory serves, almost there entire library is in E standard)??
> 
> Either way, beautiful guitars, hope we get them in NA (or better yet worldwide) someday.



For Modern Strange Cowboy, he uses a seven string guitar. Before 2010, e-zuka used an Ibanez RG7EXFX2 (Animelo 2009). In 2010, he had moved on to the Ultratone SL7 (Music Japan Anison SP3). 

Now, with the release of the new album, Supernova, I believe he has moved on to this V, with his favoured pick-up configuration of the railbucker in the neck and bridge humbucker. IIRC the PV of the title song does show him on the seven string V.


----------

